# Way to young!!! What to do? How'd it happen?



## Jvanoy3 (Mar 16, 2014)

We had a kid born on August 18 of 2013. I work out of town and came home today (March 15) and found that my baby goat (that was born on Aug. 18) had given birth to a new health kid. Both, the mother and baby, seem to be in great health but how could this happen? 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She must have been in heat and was bred by a buck in October. Thank God everything worked out well, that could've ended badly, especially since you weren't there for the event!
Make sure she gets lots of alfalfa, some grain and maybe molasses water for energy and milk production. Now she needs to grow AND feed her baby, so good nutrition is even more important. I'd also make sure that the baby gets enough to eat and that she's caring for it well.
And that's the way goats are, they can get pregnant and have kids when they themselves are still babies, it seems unbelievable at times but it happens...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Somebody got in. Or out.
At least everybody is fine.
And welcome to TGS! Got pics? We'd love to see them!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

So she would have been bred at 2months old? Is that right? That is way too young.. I new it was possible at that age but never known anyone else.. 
I'm glad to hear mom and baby are fine!! But you will want to seperate your billy, or she will be bred again in no time.. She really shouldn't be bred again until she is a year old..
Do you have any pics of this Super Mom and her baby?!? 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh wow that is young, so glad she and the baby are doing fine!! Pics?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... well you see, the birds... errr ummm, the bees... uhh, well...


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> ... well you see, the birds... errr ummm, the bees... uhh, well...


Lol 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Jvanoy3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Lol... Thanks for all the replies everyone. The mother and baby are doing great! I'll get some pics up soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jvanoy3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

OH MY GOSH, how precious! It's so little, it looks like a puppy! I just love it 
Is it a boy or a girl?
And the mama looks so small, thank goodness everything worked out!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mikesell04 said:


> So she would have been bred at 2months old? Is that right? That is way too young.. I new it was possible at that age but never known anyone else..
> I'm glad to hear mom and baby are fine!! But you will want to seperate your billy, or she will be bred again in no time.. She really shouldn't be bred again until she is a year old..
> Do you have any pics of this Super Mom and her baby?!?
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


No a goat is only bred for 5 months so if she turned a year the same day she kidded then she was bred at 7 months. Its not that uncommon for goats to kid at a year old intact I have done it on purpose before. Just make sure mama gets fed well and she will keep growing and raise a nice kid. 
Congrats by the way!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The goat was born in August and kidded in March, so it would be seven months old. That means it was bred in October at two months, which is definitely two young. 
Goats shouldn't even be bred until they're at LEAST 8 months, while this girl had kids at seven!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ahhh reread it. That is crazy!!!! She must have been a very healthy 2 month old. I find the more healthy the sooner they come in heat but I can say I have never had a two month old breed.....I think the youngest was 4 months. I would still feed her super well......that I'm sticking with lol


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

So cute!! I love the second pic with the dog.. I'm so glad it turned out good for you.. Two black beauties!!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on the cute baby and glad to hear mama is doing good. I am no expert on bottle feeding, but that is a lot of milk for that baby.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations. I'm happy it all turned out well for mama, baby and you. The pictures are awesome!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Might I suggest you cut off that little red ring around the top of the bottle that held the cap on. The teat will be able to screw down all the way and wont leak


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

O'boy ...


That is one little sweetie you have there! So glad it worked out alright for all concerned.

The same thing happened to me this year. One of my jr. herd sires was only just barely three months old and bred ALL the young does he was in the pen with. Some of them were only four or five months old.

The last one kidded yesterday with a huge doe kid, both are doing fine.

When I saw what he was doing he went into the little buck pen and I thought I was in the clear. None of the does acted bred and I kept all of them away and in a different area.

But, he had gotten all of them. All of them were suppose to be bred to kid in late April or the first of May to a totally different Jr. herd sire. I placed that buck in with them in January!!

One day I was in the yearling pen and what the heck is that I thought. Ran my hand down and felt an udder! WHAT????
Sure enough ... went back to the house and looked up all my notes. Yep, they were all in the pen when Rio was only about 87 days old!

They are all doing fine BUT I did pull all the babies, I am bottle feeding them all. And, the yearlings that were bred that young are all being dried up so they will continue to grow and not put all their time and bodies into feeding and making milk.

From now on NO bucklings over a month will be allowed anywhere near the doeling pens for any reason after a month old! 

Good grief!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheesh sounds like Rio had a grand old time.

Your new baby is sure a cutie, glad they are ok.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank goodness everyone is doing okay! Goodness what a surprise that must have been!


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Y'all are sure making me paranoid about my month old buckling jumping on his sisters' back... I might need to drop his price and move him out faster...


----------



## Jvanoy3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh so cute!!!! <3 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe!!! Nature finds a way doesn't it? I think it was here on TGS that I heard 
someone say they had a kid kid at 6 months old. They sure look healthy and 
happy.


----------

